
$LNKD down 25% after disappointing quarter - karangoeluw
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=LNKD
======
DyslexicAtheist
as somebody who has seen them go from a promising site with an interesting API
to a walled garden where their latest version of the messenger requires me to
log into the platform every time and where I'm (since some time) prevented
from exporting my own contacts (while they still are able to access my gmail
contacts and spam my connections ...) I would love to see them crash and burn
and never come back.

    
    
       - https://gigaom.com/2013/09/21/linkedin-is-breaking-into-user-emails-spamming-contacts-lawsuit/
    
       - http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/02/12/linkedin-takes-aim-developers-plans-lock-apis/
    
       - http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/23/linkedin-quietly-removes-option-to-export-contacts-makes-users-wait-up-to-72-hours-for-their-data-archive/
    
       - http://fortune.com/2015/07/24/linkedin-export-contacts/
    
    

The open web doesn't exist any more. Nothing is interoperable in a predictable
way. Every social site looks the same, offers the same features copied/stolen
from each other. Every idea founders come up with is just another shitty
variation of "give us your data we give you the features, trust us it will be
awesome". Very few think about decentralization. Engineers are busy discussing
which new programming language is better but nobody does anything
revolutionary any more. I'm so bored.

EDIT: typos

~~~
rbancroft
I believe LinkedIn effectively stole my contact list without my permission
when their app came pre-installed on my Sony Xperia and I logged into my
Google account on the phone.

I never consented to it and don't recall being informed that my information
would be sent to LinkedIn.

I don't like or trust this company, even though it has its uses.

~~~
tomphoolery
you should have received a class action lawsuit notification in the mail if
you live in the US...they were sued for that.

~~~
rbancroft
oh thank you, I wasn't aware of that. I don't live in the US but I am glad
they are being held accountable for it.

------
minimaxir
The stock is down due to poor guidance: the quarter was actually strong.

[http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/04/linkedin-tumbles-24-on-
earn...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/04/linkedin-tumbles-24-on-earnings-
guidance/)

------
randomname2
Tableau Software down 50% after hours:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=DATA](https://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=DATA)

~~~
shostack
Probably related to an EPS forecast at ~$.09 when it was $.27 for the same
quarter last year.

BI tools have been springing up left and right and Tableau, while filling a
certain niche, has definitely faced some steep and growing competition this
past year. They are also heavily focused on a desktop app still whereas their
competitors are all cloud-based for the most part.

------
xyzzy4
I guess it's difficult to maintain a high stock price with an infinite
price/earnings ratio. Why not just own something else with zero earnings, such
as gold or cash.

~~~
bigbadgoose
unless you are bezos ... $AMZN for life!

------
kup0
I've never enjoyed using LinkedIn. Especially running into its constant "add
more people from your address book" prompts when attempting to use the site.
The UI is extremely cluttered. The blog/status posts I find mostly useless. I
am constantly prompted to "update/complete my profile".

Someone could come along and easily create a better product. The problem is
getting people to adopt a new one.

